# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Neon Tetra Having White Spot - Salt or Medication?

## chipset

sian sian...my neon tetra got white spot and slowly spreading to all Neon

have try the salt method as see from the forum...is it good enough?or should i buy medicine? 

I have read through all posting by brothers/sisters here but there too many method and different comment in forum that i don know what what.....so messy 

some say salt bad for plant while some say medicine bad, some say salt no effect while some say medicine no good might have side effect...so which it true? Need all the expert comment. I believe it will be a great help to all newbe here.

I having a 2 ft with 2 panda cory, 2 SAE, 4 Yamato, 1 Otto (suspect the ICH was carry by one of the dead otto)and bout 20 Neon.

*Please* Advice thanks a lot......

----------


## zoli

Well... one thing is for sure here, salt is very bad for your corys. It might kill them! You should try to use some ICH specific medicine. There must be alot of those in your area, so I say use them and do some water changes to get rid of some of that salt. Again... trust me, salt is very bad for corys! You will see them spinning around and dying if *you* use salt.

----------


## benny

Try Waterlife medication. It's a seven day course and I have used it in planted tanks with no problem at all.

Cheers,

----------


## bossteck

I've used Interpet No.6 Anti White Spot Plus in my planted tank with success as well, so there's another one you can try. 

Remember to follow the instructions, include dissolving the medication in warm water first (don't ask me why though). 

Flip side is, it will stain your tank silicon and air line tubing to light blue.

----------


## Zenislev

Remove the infected fishes and treat them with sea salt. I personally tried before, the results are really good. No more white spot problems coming back again.

----------


## Leeson

i'll say medication for this case. you will probably lose the 4 yamato but the fishes will be safe

----------


## wasabi8888

Use the medication and dose directly in the tank. Depending on fish condition and condition of hospital tank, in my experience if you fish out the fish, it will not be able to take the stress. On top of that, there may be Ich parasites in the main tank.

I have used both the Waterlife and Interpet. Waterlife worked for me but i also know some people that swear by Interpet. So net net, both are OK medication. 

If you do not want to use medication, bring temp to about 30 degrees. Plants may suffer though.

----------


## chipset

Hi Guy just an update to the ICH problem...

Went petmart and buy a bottle of Sera Costapur and the ICH seen to have disappeared...However for some reason it some back again and this went on and off for 2 week plus, got advice from some LFS to keep using till bout a month and see how thing go......So far plant, neon and yamato doing fine....

It so hard to fight with ICH.....

----------


## puresp

Since many years I have used a product called "faunamor" to treat Ich ... which will kill most if not every fish in the tank if left unchecked  :Knockout:   :Exasperated: 

Faunamor works every time and is perfectly safe for plants  :Smug:

----------


## chipset

You mean Faunamor kill all fish?





> Since many years I have used a product called "faunamor" to treat Ich ... which will kill most if not every fish in the tank if left unchecked  
> 
> Faunamor works every time and is perfectly safe for plants

----------


## puresp

No - the ICH of course ...

----------


## shane757

If left untreated white spot will spread through your entire tank and kill all small fish so you have no choice but to treat with a suitable white spot cure and clean everything in your tank.Now the treatment is very hard on small fish so the salt is not a treatment it is used to allow the fish to breath better.you also need to turn your pump up aswell the way to do the best job is isolate all fish from the main tank then use high quantities of the cure in that tank with no fish in there.quarintine the fish to a hospital tank and cure them if you can with air pump turned up to help breathing and tonic salt which helps relieve stress and helps with breathing and i think you will still lose some small fish.Oh you have to remove charcoal filters as they nutralise the cure and replace. White spot is caused by stress and infected fish it wont go away by itself so if a fish in a shop has white spot dont buy them from there.You would be better off with more hardy fish like ciclids. oscars, blue acaras, corys,plecos,etc.neons are too touchy.

----------

